# President wasn't there at memorials day...



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

Barack Obama wasn't there at memorials day a little while ago. He was on vacation. What do you think about that?

edit:: read this: http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/05/28/memorial.day.obama/index.html


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

oh noes


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Get a source that details what he was actually doing and we can talk, until then you're blowing up a nonissue. If you educate yourself you'll see that he wasn't exactly sitting on a beach that day.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 3, 2010)

He wasn't where? At memorial day? Memorial day happens all over the place. He was somewhere, I'm sure.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Meh.


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2010)

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100531-704938.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> Get a source that details what he was actually doing and we can talk, until then you're blowing up a nonissue. If you educate yourself you'll see that he wasn't exactly sitting on a beach that day.



http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/05/28/memorial.day.obama/index.html


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 3, 2010)

Of course he wasn't.... He's Barack Obama.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

o_0


----------



## shelley (Jun 3, 2010)

He wasn't "on vacation", he just chose to honor the veterans at another location. I don't see anything particularly wrong with that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 3, 2010)

HOLY **** HE HAS A PERSONAL LIFE WHAT THE **** I DIDNT ELECT HIM PRESIDENT SO HE CAN NOT BE IN WASHINGTON ALL THE TIME WHAT A SOCIALIST COMMIE BASTARD


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

i no, right?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 3, 2010)

No, you're a retard.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Key points, straight out of your article:
-Neither Bush Sr nor Reagan regularly attended the Arlington Ceremony
-Obama went last year
-He was still at a Memorial Day Ceremony at another national cemetery
-Biden went in his place just like Cheney once went in Bush's place
-Nobody gave a rat's ass when Bush or any other president missed it


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

:fp everyone's getting off topic


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> :fp everyone's getting off topic



off topic of off topic?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 3, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > :fp everyone's getting off topic
> ...



indeed


----------



## Carrot (Jun 3, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



outdeed


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 3, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> :fp everyone's getting off topic



stop making less than smart comments, oh, and memorial day does not have an "s" at the end.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG THIS MST MEEN OBOMA IS A COMMI AND WNTS TO BLO UP THE US!


----------



## Feryll (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol wasn't aki here a second ago?


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2010)

You aren't actually serious right? Like as if people actually care that Obama turns up to their party.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jun 3, 2010)

"Jay Agg, communications director for AMVETS, a veterans service organization, said "this really is a nonissue," calling a lot of the outrage "politically motivated."

"It really does seem odd to me that such a big deal is being made out of this because he is going to a national cemetery to observe the holiday in Illinois. Bush sent Cheney to a Veterans Day event in DC," Agg said."

Quoted from the article you linked to. What do I think about it? My fiirst reaction is "uh, who cares", and my second reaction is "oh great, now I get to listen to a bunch of people yell and scream about being unamerican and crap..."


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 3, 2010)

shelley said:


> He wasn't "on vacation", he just chose to honor the veterans at another location. I don't see anything particularly wrong with that.



You're getting Memorial Day confused with Veterans day.


----------



## Escher (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't "on vacation", he just chose to honor the veterans at another location. I don't see anything particularly wrong with that.
> ...


indeed.
memorial day: remember war people that have died. 
veterans day: remember war people that are still alive.

Of course, definitions of "dead" and "alive" may differ, but that's kinda silly, so...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Best way to sum it up, 2 silly, made up "Holidays."


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 4, 2010)

It would have been nice if he was at arlington on Memorial day, but
there is something else more pressing that is bothering me.

Now we have another Senator (Bennett D-Co) that says the white house tried 3 times to bribe him out of the primary. The first one was Joe Sestak running against Benedict Arlen here in PA.

What happened to the most honest and open administration ever ??

Richard Nixon is starting to look better in comparison.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

i've hear about that. dirty business...


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

shelley said:


> He wasn't "on vacation", he just chose to honor the veterans at another location. I don't see anything particularly wrong with that.



or maybe he was too coo to be there


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't "on vacation", he just chose to honor the veterans at another location. I don't see anything particularly wrong with that.
> ...



i hope that was sarcasm


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



you hoped correctly


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...



phew, for a second my heart failed


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

you might actually be too stupid to function


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> you might actually be too stupid to function



i pity you. you've already said similar comments on many of my posts throughout various threads. do you have nothing better to do in life then post this? and i think you are the dumb f**k here... 

he's president, his role is to take care of a country. duty first, then personal life... he should have been at the ceremony because not doing so shows disrespect for the dead soldiers. i though he knew that... 

and god, bush did that last time, im still ticked at him, too...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> you might actually be too stupid to function


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > you might actually be too stupid to function



you've made your point. say something new and constructive and stop sounding like a broken record or shut up and do everyone a favor.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> you've made your point. say something new and constructive and stop sounding like a broken record or shut up and do everyone a favor.



Shut up and do everyone a favour.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > you've made your point. say something new and constructive and stop sounding like a broken record or shut up and do everyone a favor.
> ...



its my mouth, make me


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



I don't think you want Goins to do that...


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

he can't


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

i can stick things in your mouth if youre cool with that. I think kirjava would like to help.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> he can't



Oh dear... you're in for a surprise.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

this is a forum, guys. stay on topic and say something constructive, if you know what that is...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 4, 2010)

Cola, I'm actually quite interested as to what you are meaining.  Do tell!


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cola, I'm actually quite interested as to what you are meaining.  Do tell!



who is this cola you speak of?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

o baby i want to tell you about my plan all night. Or at least for like, 10 minutes. it'll be so hot.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

k then, i guess ill leave and let you discuss it. byebye


----------



## Samania (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, I was one of the many Canadians that don't celebrate memorial day. Instead we had school on that day, and get ready for thanksgiving by defrosting the turkey half a year early.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> o baby i want to tell you about my plan all night. Or at least for like, 10 minutes. it'll be so hot.



o yea, ill let you in if ya know what i mean


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > o baby i want to tell you about my plan all night. Or at least for like, 10 minutes. it'll be so hot.
> ...



o boy if you let me in I'll be all over you you hot sexy piece of man


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 4, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Can I come?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 4, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



o baby you can come whenever you want as long as you promise to aim away from my face


----------



## shelley (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> he's president, his role is to take care of a country. duty first, then personal life... he should have been at the ceremony because not doing so shows disrespect for the dead soldiers. i though he knew that...



How does attending another ceremony (held for the SAME PURPOSE) show disrespect for the dead soldiers? Why is Arlington the only place where he can pay his respects? You're acting like he went "Screw you all, I'm going to go sit on a beach somewhere."


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 4, 2010)

"Obama, who was headed to Chicago Thursday night, will not be at Arlington National Cemetery for the Memorial Day ceremony -- which he attended last year. *Instead, the president plans to be at Abraham Lincoln National Cemetery in Elwood, Ill.*"

BOO ****ING HOO


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> he's president, his role is to take care of a country. duty first, then personal life... he should have been at the ceremony because not doing so shows disrespect for the dead soldiers. i though he knew that...



Why dont you do us all a favor? Shut up. While you're doing that please proceed to make another 3x3 method. Lastly, please show us that you think healthcare is wrong by driving underage.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...


Yea because every other holiday was totally not made up../
And whats so silly about honoring soldiers that died fighting for our/your country?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 4, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> It would have been nice if he was at arlington on Memorial day, but
> there is something else more pressing that is bothering me.
> 
> Now we have another Senator (Bennett D-Co) that says the white house tried 3 times to bribe him out of the primary. The first one was Joe Sestak running against Benedict Arlen here in PA.
> ...



you obviously don't read. No one asked anyone to drop out of a primary. It was incentive not to even run in the first place. You also don't understand that 99.9% of all presidents have done this.


----------



## SlapShot (Jun 8, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> SlapShot said:
> 
> 
> > It would have been nice if he was at arlington on Memorial day, but
> ...




Actually, I read quite a bit. Several political blogs everyday.

Like this story - http://townhall.com/columnists/Jose...fair_will_not_go_away?page=full&comments=true


"Apologists for the administration excuse the shenanigans as political business-as-usual. “Everyone does it,” they say. But Barak Obama was the president that was going to “fix the broken machinery of government.” This presidency was going to be the harbinger of a new era of ethical and transparent government. For an administration that was going to calm the oceans and heal the sick, behaving ethically should be a snap. At the very least, such an administration ought to be able to get its story straight. "


----------



## Edmund (Jun 8, 2010)

Though if I was president I would have stayed in DC for this holiday, this isn't a really big deal. The economy blows, there is a huge oil spill, and there are plenty of other issues more important than the Obama's celebration of a specific holiday.

Edit: Slapshot: Love the term "Benedict Arlen".


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 8, 2010)

this is one of the greatest threads I've read...lmao


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 8, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> "Apologists for the administration excuse the shenanigans as political business-as-usual. “Everyone does it,” they say. But *Barak Obama* was the president that was going to “fix the broken machinery of government.” This presidency was going to be the harbinger of a new era of ethical and transparent government. For an administration that was going to calm the oceans and heal the sick, behaving ethically should be a snap. At the very least, such an administration ought to be able to get its story straight. "



You should start reading blogs that actually know who the president is. I mean, come on...


----------



## Akuma (Jun 8, 2010)

Bush wasn't in New Orleans when thousands of people went through a major disaster. He was busy playing golf...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Memorial day isn't just for war people. It's just people that have died in general. Like my brother...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Bush wasn't in New Orleans when thousands of people went through a major disaster. He was busy playing golf...



He didn't want to go because then the people caring for him wouldn't be helping the victims.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 8, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Memorial day isn't just for war people. It's just people that have died in general. Like my brother...





Wikipedia said:


> Memorial Day is a United States federal holiday observed on the last Monday of May (May 31 in 2010). Formerly known as Decoration Day, it commemorates U.S. soldiers who died while in the military service.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 8, 2010)

blade740 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Memorial day isn't just for war people. It's just people that have died in general. Like my brother...
> ...



People still use that holiday to visit ANY loved one that has died, douchepop. Do we follow everything the constitution original said?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 8, 2010)

>douchpop

I lol'd.

Do we follow everything the constitution original said?

I lmao'd



Shut up.
You're being stupid.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 8, 2010)

Great comeback


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 8, 2010)

Aside from _certain_ people being stupid in this thread, I think everyone who cares that he wasn't at Arlington need to cry me a river. He's the freekin president, not Jesus (although some people think he is also Jesus).

Let him play Golf or do whatever he wants to. I can remember the people who have fought valiantly for this country (and died) without the help of him. So I don't care if he was there or not.

~Chris


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 8, 2010)

>arguing
>politics
>internet
lolwut?

but seriously, what are you going to do? impeach him?


----------



## blade740 (Jun 8, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



And I used it to play video games, that doesn't mean that's what it's for.


----------



## peterbat (Jun 8, 2010)

I found this online, and it made me think of CuBeOrDiE:

http://imgur.com/56TEV.png


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 9, 2010)

Sarcasm which is similar to that in this thread said:


> OMG DOODE!!!!1111oneoneeleventyone!!11
> 
> Obama just said ASS on television!!!
> 
> Zomg this is a major crisis!!!!11 So disrespectful!



Seriously...


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 9, 2010)

Obama was in Chicago, I know because he was on TV, and was sceptical of being there due to the thunder, lightning, and rain


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 9, 2010)

Odder said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Undeed.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 9, 2010)

Now Obama's use of the word 'ass' is the big thing to talk about it seems. Yeah let's worry about this stuff it's not like the economy sucks and there is a massive oil spill or anything.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 10, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I know because he was on TV



I saw a show about an alien that liked to eat cats. I know because it was on TV.

As for using "kick ass" in an interview, it's about having some tact while representing America.

<TROLL MODE="Full">Obama isn't bothering with the oil spill or economy, so why should we? As for Memorial Day, it's an American holiday celebrated by American citizens</TROLL>


----------

